
WhatRuns – Discover what runs a website - oppressedgf
https://www.whatruns.com/
======
oppressedgf
I wasn't sure how to add this to the post but I wanted to ask - how would you
guys say this plugin works, and would there be any privacy concerns behind
this? I mean, I imagine it basically reads the data of every website you
visit, right? Now, fair enough, it probably needs to, but would that mean it
can possibly see what you enter, too? I'm not too familiar with plugin
permissions so I was just wondering since I've been using this for a while.
Thanks.

------
dddddaviddddd
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15098028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15098028)

